# Spanish river ontario



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

will be up there soon and i have 3/8’s as my heaviest jig. Should I bring heavier? Will be headed there soon. Keep reading the D river guys use 3/4-1 ounce


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

The Detroit River is 57th in the world for highest discharge, and it’s not that wide for its discharge rate. 3/8th will probably get you by on the Spanish River unless you find a 50 foot hole somewhere. Now if you want to swim some soft swimbaits on jigheads, I’d recommend some 1/2 and 3/4 oz jigheads to handle the top 15 feet of the water column.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

May be wrong but I get the impression driving by there that the river appears to be shallow for much of it...


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Zkovach please keep us posted on your trip. I am going up to the Spanish in mid July. I will have some big swim baits for pike and I will cast them on 3/4. As far as vertical jigging if that’s what you are referring to, I use a lot of half oz. on the Saginaw and I would think that would be sufficient for the Spanish.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I appreciate the info gents. Does anyone still cast Erie deeries? I just picked up some for the trip as well. When I was younger I remember people always used them and hammered walleyes with them


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I appreciate the info gents. Does anyone still cast Erie deeries? I just picked up some for the trip as well. When I was younger I remember people always used them and hammered walleyes with them


I picked up some used ones too to try out trolling this summer. I don’t think they are as cool as harnesses with sickle hold and $3 custom painted blades but I suspect walleyes won’t care which lure makes the fisherman feel like he’s a professional.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I don’t see why they wouldn’t work. I never have used them myself but I see where they would work with a crawler on them.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

piketroller said:


> I picked up some used ones too to try out trolling this summer. I don’t think they are as cool as harnesses with sickle hold and $3 custom painted blades but I suspect walleyes won’t care which lure makes the fisherman feel like he’s a professional.


Got a lot of custom harnesses with bottom bouncers and also some lindy no snag weights. I probably will only troll those in the main lake, and jig in the river. My guess is the river is full of snags


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Where are you staying Z?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Walleye Wizard said:


> Where are you staying Z?


http://www.waterfallslodge.com/index.htm


----------

